# My Alalomantis Coxalis mantids (Congo Green)



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently got 3 adult females and a male. just thought id show you some pictures of this species  

This is my male:







This species is normally green but if you put brown surroundings in their enclosure and give them low humidity in time they turn brown  

its also to do with genetics.

Heres my brown female:






I think shes gorgeous.

Check the pattern on her arms:






ive got an ooth and another on the way so when they hatch ill post some pictures.

ill post some pics of my green females aswel soon.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 22, 2009)

the second pic is very pretty  wish it was bigger though


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah i used my webcam because my camera decided not to focus haha


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice, Becky!  You're definitely acquiring a zoo, hehe!! :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice specimens!


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it just the angle of the picture or the mantis' color looks kinda metallic green? Very Nice!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

nope its metallic green  

thats what i love about them.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 22, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> nope its metallic green  thats what i love about them.


Wow! Their colors are really beautiful!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 22, 2009)

my male died today  

he mated 5 females though!

what a stud muffin lol


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 23, 2009)

hihihi... very nice eyes


----------

